# The Rock Lee Chronicles - 100% Complete



## SSJ Zac (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/373385

I've finally finished my flash movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Watch, Vote 5, and write a well though out review please.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 12, 2007)

sweet man I actually loved watching ur progress. thanks

EDIT; Saw it loved it..!


----------



## qusai (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn, thats a sweet movie
rated it a 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gj dude


----------



## th3sandm4n (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow, great stuff


----------



## SSJ Zac (Apr 14, 2007)

Front Page and Daily 2nd


----------



## Qpido (Apr 14, 2007)

That was pretty awesome dude!

Q~


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 15, 2007)

Good work amigo!

It's interesting to note all that's happened to me in the time it took you to finish this.

HOW AM I GOING TO MEASURE MY LIFE NOW??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time for another epic journey my friend!

*What's next?*


----------



## SSJ Zac (May 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## SSJ Zac (May 17, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2007)

Pretty good, but I think that I can offer a few pointers for your next installment of the series.
Please keep in mind that I'm only offering this as constructive criticism - I thought your flash was a lot better than most, but could use some work to make it even better.

1) Script.
Seemed a bit... Strange. Hard to tell who was talking - no character names, and no distinguising features of the text, other than color. The script, in itself, was ok. I like the direction that you're going with the whole "cloning" thing, but it seems a bit cliche.

2) Coreography.
This could use a bit of work. Watch any of the MK vs. SF movies done by Proxicide. That's the kind of fight-scene coreography that people absolutely drool over.
The main thing that you're doing with your flash is, having Lee move at absolutely breakneck speed - which is super cool, yes. But perhaps you could have other ways to toy with the idea that Lee is super fast? Perhaps slow down everybody else, instead of have Lee's movements absolutely instant?
However, if you are going to hold true to the anime's physics, you seem to be doing a good job.

3) Roles.
I'm aware that the flash is called "The Rock Lee Chronicles", but here's another pointer.
The story seems to only revolve around Lee & Orochimaru. Not much of anyone else, which is fine. However, you could add a lot more depth to the story if you gave other characters a bigger role... Perhaps some of the uncommon characters? Perhaps you could even toy with the idea that Lee swoons over Sakura?
You could also have Lee face a lot more villains that aren't nameless, and appearing for no reson.
Why did Orochimaru show up in the first place? Why did he choose Lee? How did Naruto find out that Orochimaru had been spotted, without Lee & Neji hearing of it?
If you keep simple things like that in mind, when creating your story, then you'll find that your story flows a lot more nicely. I'm not saying that you should make a scene for each of those things, but even dropping minor foreshadowing and hints at what's going on, will be helpful.

4) Conclusions.
You've come REALLY far, since your first flash video that you posted on here. I'm very pleased to see how well that you're doing. Your flash was great. I think that you should really just keep up the great work, and not take anybody's criticism to heart. After all, it's your project. Do what you want with it, we're only here to give feedback. (if you want it, which I assume you do.)

Let me know if you need help with the storyline, script, or coreography. Hell, even if you just want someone to give you some feedback before you publish it - I'd be glad to assist you.

Keep it up.


----------



## KainTS (May 25, 2007)

Sweet movie , i rated it with....7


----------

